# Mill lighting



## almega (Aug 26, 2018)

Got this tip from Cogsy.  A very BIG thanks to him for the suggestion to pick up LED lights and attach around the spindle.  On Amazon I found a make up mirror lighting kit for $10, cut it down to just the lights I needed and stuck them under the head with the included two sided tape.  They come with a dimmer, which is a good thing because it is actually too bright at full power - blinding even when reflecting off the nice shiny metal.
Thanks again, Cogsy.


----------



## rlukens (Aug 26, 2018)

Great tip. These LED lights are the ticket. Additional benefit besides economy and brightness is shatterproof.


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 26, 2018)

LED lights are fantastic.   I just replaced another set of fluorescent lights in my shop/basement with LED fixtures.   bright and the 4K color temperature looks so natural.    No flicker to drive you nuts also.   

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 26, 2018)

Wizard69 said:


> LED lights are fantastic.   I just replaced another set of fluorescent lights in my shop/basement with LED fixtures.   bright and the 4K color temperature looks so natural.    No flicker to drive you nuts also.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.


https://www.banggood.com/fr/12V-Whi...ht-p-71638.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN this is what im using and happy with it


----------



## almega (Aug 27, 2018)

canadianhorsepower said:


> https://www.banggood.com/fr/12V-Whi...ht-p-71638.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN this is what im using and happy with it


I like those.  What do you use for your power supply since they are 12 volt?  How did you fasten them onto the mill?


----------



## deverett (Aug 27, 2018)

I used a pair of B&Q (British DIY store) LED lamps, one on either side of the column.

Original lights (when the machine was quite new).  Haven't got a pic of the Angel Eyes, but the light is similar to Almega's.

The LED lamps were OK in the beginning, then I mounted two concentric Angel Eyes - similar to eBay 162467028654 - around the quill.   The original lamps are quite dim in comparison, but they have been left in place.

Some have said the rings create shadows round the work, particularly if the head is low.  I haven't found this.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## lemelman (Aug 28, 2018)

canadianhorsepower said:


> https://www.banggood.com/fr/12V-Whi...ht-p-71638.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN this is what im using and happy with it


I tried one of these a few years ago, but the detritus thrown up when milling caused several LEDs to fail. I found another type that incorporated a sort of protective lens and that has worked well ever since.
I use a redundant 12V power supply which works just fine.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 29, 2018)

I use cheap waterproof strip LED's from eBay - like these ones LINK. I've had them for a couple of years and they've been excellent. The main advantage is you can cut and join the strips (there's a connection point every 3 LEDs) so you can create your own shapes or do a double run, etc. plus, you get enough LED's to light up a couple of dozen mills. I have 5 strips under the bottom of the head, 1 across the back and 2 down each side (my 'DRO' gets in the way for one across the front). Eventually I'll install them in other places around the house and shed when I get the time. They're powered by a cheap wall wart and because I'm only running a few and not the whole 5M length it only needs a low power one.


----------



## rodw (Sep 1, 2018)

My Angel Eye headlight surround. Still going strong after about 5 years


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 1, 2018)

rodw said:


> My Angel Eye headlight surround. Still going strong after about 5 years


Agree I use the same thing. LOVE it,clear and no shadow


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 6, 2018)

almega said:


> I like those.  What do you use for your power supply since they are 12 volt?  How did you fasten them onto the mill?


the power supply is a simple wall unit and I used heavy duty 2 way tape to hold it in place.


----------



## truckeic (Mar 15, 2019)

I bought one of these and he does have a smaller version 80 mm i think. Comes with a power supply for like 8 bucks. This thing is very bright and works great.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-wdm-1...oard-for-drill-machine-ring-form/173353026501


----------

